# DIY Foam Cradle for Your Light!



## reptiles (Jul 15, 2009)

I was experimenting with different ways to store my lights and thought a custom foam insert would be ideal. 

This is my first attempt --literally took less than ten minutes to make. The foam will harden over a day or two. Here is my Spy007 in the Pelican box it came with (I switched the black gasket with yellow from a different box.)







One just needs to open package; mold to light; wiggle around to ENLARGE depression (to make it easy to remove light and allow for small amount of shrinkage). Let harden (i.e. keep box open.) 

The stuff is Crayola's Model Magic --available at most craft stores or online http://TinyURL.com/n3pg24 It is non-toxic and easy to use. 

You don't need a box, either. Just a blob of it would make a cradle for night stand, tool box, or shelf, etc. 

Although I'm sure others can make nicer examples, here is my illustration of concept  






Have fun! Show us what you make. Mix colors, build a robot holder, etc. 

Cheers, 

Mark


----------



## jar3ds (Jul 15, 2009)

wow... cool find... thx 4 sharing!


----------



## willrx (Jul 15, 2009)

Neat! Thanks.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 16, 2009)

Glad you like it. 

I forgot to mention that this stuff "hardens" to a firm, yet pliable state. It is not like clay or the Fimo stuff that needs to be baked. 

Cheers, 

Mark


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 25, 2009)

CPF innovation! Thanks Reptiles...I'll have to keep my eye's peeled for some of this.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 26, 2009)

Can you eat it like I used to with Play-Doh ?

Zubbles are finally out.


----------



## Beamhead (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice find.


----------



## reptiles (Nov 1, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Can you eat it like I used to with Play-Doh ?
> 
> Zubbles are finally out.



Is non-toxic, so why not? 

=Mark


----------



## Patriot (Nov 1, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Can you eat it like I used to with Play-Doh ?





That explains a lot of things..............




:nana:


----------



## toby_pra (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice idea! 

Today i will go to Toys R Us...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice blob!

Does it leave any residue or coating on the surface of the light? I'm thinking if this putty is like plasticene - which leaves a greasy coating on your hands after use. Or if there are any chances that the rubber cigar grip ring I have on many lights will be stickier to it overnight? Silly putty sticks to O-rings!

But nice solution to the 'roll-off-bedside-table-under-the-bed-in-the-middle-of-the-night' type scenario.


Ooops-Just read that it hardens - probably ok then - Sheesh I was up late last night!


----------



## reptiles (Nov 14, 2009)

Nyctophiliac said:


> Nice blob!
> 
> Does it leave any residue or coating on the surface of the light? I'm thinking if this putty is like plasticene - which leaves a greasy coating on your hands after use. Or if there are any chances that the rubber cigar grip ring I have on many lights will be stickier to it overnight? Silly putty sticks to O-rings!



No residue, no sticking, it seems harmless. 

Cheers, 

Mark


----------

